
Employees need masks even for at-home Zoom calls, Wisconsin agency says - sahin-boydas
https://www.kansascity.com/news/nation-world/national/article244861827.html
======
Lammy
I know it's fun to just bask in the outrage and not read the article, but they
were only talking about employee Zoom calls with non-employees, not employees
with each other like the headline seems constructed to have you believe.

“By wearing a mask while video conferencing with the general public, we
visually remind folks that masking is an important part of navigating the
business of natural resources during this tumultuous time,” Sheridan said.

------
allears
Imagine! Leaders setting a positive example in order to encourage healthy
behavior.

~~~
jaldhar
Imagine people actually understanding the pros and cons of a particular issue
and then using reason and common sense to do the right thing instead of
blindly imitating “leaders”.

~~~
moistly
Imagine thinking your fellow citizens are that smart.

~~~
jaldhar
Then why do we bother with Democracy? (Imagine thinking philosopher-princes
are a viable alternative.)

~~~
moistly
Because it’s the least worst option.

------
gnusty_gnurc
a complete joke...worse than security theater...at least you only have to deal
with that at the airport.

